# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Permitido usar pozos ilegales del Campo de Cartagena mientras dure el Decreto de Sequía

## NoRegistrado

> Los agricultores del Campo de Cartagena han logrado que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) permita el uso de los alrededor de setecientos pozos ilegales de la comarca al amparo del Decreto de Sequía. «Estas actuaciones permitirán paliar la situación de escasez de recursos que están sufriendo los regantes de esta zona», explicaron desde la CHS.
> 
> Los regantes se mostraron satisfechos de la decisión, ya que varios propietarios habían recibido expedientes sancionadores en los que se les multaba con 6.000 euros por extraer agua de un pozo no autorizado, y se les conminaba a precintarlo.
> 
> El presidente de los regantes de Cartagena, Francisco Sáez, indicó que llevaban, «de motu propio» desde 2007 intentando que la CHS legalizara estos pozos, «pero no se ha hecho nada y ahora nos denuncian». La solución de la CHS «sirve por ahora».
> 
> Por su parte, desde Coag, organización agraria que ha apoyado a los agricultores en esta iniciativa, su presidente, Miguel Padilla, indicó que los regantes «han actuado de buena fe» y que estos pozos no afectan al acuífero, que se recarga todos los años.


Fuente: http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...po/676412.html

 Regadíos ilegales, pozos ilegales. Un montón de cosas ilegales.
Y la CHS se lo permite.

Así, qué va a impedir a cualquiera cometer cualquier tipo de ilegalidad en éste campo?? NADIE.

Anda que no quedan cosas por hacer y arreglar, lo primero que las autoridades ejerzan la misma.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## Asteriom

Perdonad pero no acabo de entender que se considere necesario en estos meses. En el Campo de Cargagena este Otoño esta siendo de lluvias abundantes y persistentes. Adjunto link del gráfico AEMET del observatorio de San Javier. http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclim...031&datos=prec

Saludos




> Fuente: http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...po/676412.html
> 
>  Regadíos ilegales, pozos ilegales. Un montón de cosas ilegales.
> Y la CHS se lo permite.
> 
> Así, qué va a impedir a cualquiera cometer cualquier tipo de ilegalidad en éste campo?? NADIE.
> 
> Anda que no quedan cosas por hacer y arreglar, lo primero que las autoridades ejerzan la misma.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Perdonad pero no acabo de entender que se considere necesario en estos meses. En el Campo de Cargagena este Otoño esta siendo de lluvias abundantes y persistentes. Adjunto link del gráfico AEMET del observatorio de San Javier. http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclim...031&datos=prec
> 
> Saludos


Ni lo entiendes tú, ni lo entiende la mayor parte de los españoles. Es incomprensibles.

Por cierto, bienvenido.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

